# 1st Brood of a 1st Born



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

The last remaining unsold child from the 1st batch of my late H.hottentotta has finally given birth! Making her mama and me, proud 










She's still in labor as i type this ^__^


----------



## Shaddybear (Apr 9, 2014)

Holy crap that's alot of babies! Lol congrats and best of luck to the new mama


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Shaddybear said:


> Holy crap that's alot of babies! Lol congrats and best of luck to the new mama


Thanks! Yeah when she's done that's gonna be another 35+ mouths to feed in about a couple of weeks' time


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh wow is that ever neat!! I've never seen that before.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

nikki said:


> Oh wow is that ever neat!! I've never seen that before.


It's like a scene from the old alien movies only smaller and cuter lol


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Uh... first of all, what is that? Second of all, how many are there?! And thirdly, did they come out of her like that, or did they hatch somewhere and then just hitch a ride? I'm very curious.

Congrats on the gigantic new brood!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's a scorpion ajweekley  I think it's so adorable that the babies are riding on their mothers back. I've seen it in zoos before, they're so tiny!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Does she feed them, or do they have to feed themselves? What do they even eat?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha scorpions give live birth. This particular species produces females only therefore they multiply for life without mating with a male. They don't need to eat for the first 2 weeks of their lives


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Do they come out of her back like that? Or did they hop up on there afterward.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

When i was new to scorpions, i thought they give birth somewhere near or the tail. Apparently, there is a small opening just behind their mouths underneath their body where the legs meet and the babies come out there. They slowly climb towards the mom's back and stay there for a few days to a couple of weeks depending on the species


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

That is kind of freaky, but really cool. 

Question about keeping scorpions: can you ever take them out? Or do you have to worry about stings? 

Sorry I'm full of questions. I didn't even know you could keep scorpions as a pet.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

ajweekley said:


> That is kind of freaky, but really cool.
> 
> Question about keeping scorpions: can you ever take them out? Or do you have to worry about stings?
> 
> Sorry I'm full of questions. I didn't even know you could keep scorpions as a pet.


Haha! This one no. The bigger ones are usually good to go but not recommended since they stress easily.


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

It's so creepy looking, yet, so cool. When we got our first tarantula, I was very reluctant, but now I love them and we have several. I said that I could do scorpions but only if the guys wanted them. Now I'm warming up to the idea and think having one would be quite cool.. what's happening to me!! 

LOL! I still don't think I can get over MY creep factor on the milipede's and centipede's, though! lol!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They're really cool to look at & interesting to read about, but I don't think I'd ever want a scorpion. :lol: I love tarantulas though, and would like to have one of those in the future. Centipedes are completely OUT though...I have a definite phobia of those! *shudders*


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hahaha i have some 5" long millipedes. I was actually thinking of a right time to post about them lol


----------

